# Pet friendly Disinfectants/floor cleaners



## jelliebean (Mar 9, 2009)

hi, our puppy is 98% toilet trained but still has little accidents please could anyone suggest a pet friendly disinfectant / floor cleaner ?? many thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

F10 and white vinegar. F10 gets rid of germs and bacteria, white vinegar gets rid of smell to stop him "re-marking". :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I use "Keep it Clean" coconut Cleaner/deodrant/disinfectant suitable for all animals, birds and reptiles.

So yeah it works for me.. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> I use "Keep it Clean" coconut Cleaner/deodrant/disinfectant suitable for all animals, birds and reptiles.
> 
> So yeah it works for me.. : victory:


I LOVE the smell of the coconut keep it clean :blush::blush::lol2:
Will be ok if the dog is only having a few accidents on solid flooring (tiles, lino etc) but if you have to clean up after him a few times a day then it could prove expensive.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I LOVE the smell of the coconut keep it clean :blush::blush::lol2:
> Will be ok if the dog is only having a few accidents on solid flooring (tiles, lino etc) but if you have to clean up after him a few times a day then it could prove expensive.


Haha it makes me feel sick as i use soo much of it, realy good for cleaning RUBS though :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Biological washing powder/liquid in a bucket of water. The enzymes eat the fatty residue that causes the smell to linger. I quite often mop the hard floors with it and also spot clean if the cats decide to have a spraying match


----------



## rozer2014 (Jul 26, 2011)

sir suggestions given by others are very good


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with Shell and the washing powder, I have also been known to use it as a shake and vac, leave on the floor for a while and then vacuum up to make nice smells


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Biological washing powder/liquid in a bucket of water. The enzymes eat the fatty residue that causes the smell to linger. I quite often mop the hard floors with it and also spot clean if the cats decide to have a spraying match


Certainly when you're dealing with fabrics of any kind bio washing powder is the way to go. After cleaning the carpet and giving the enzymes a chance to work I always spray the area with a alcohol based liquid, such as surgical spirit to remove any traces of leftover smell in the area.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

This thread was dragged up by an advertising bot.... 

But funnily enough I'm looking for ways of getting the smell of bile out of my carpets, I've used a professional carpet cleaner on it, maybe 6 times now and it still stinks. Looks like I'm off to buy biological washing powder and some white vinegar. If that doesn't work I think it's a lost cause.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

em_40 said:


> This thread was dragged up by an advertising bot....
> 
> But funnily enough I'm looking for ways of getting the smell of bile out of my carpets, I've used a professional carpet cleaner on it, maybe 6 times now and it still stinks. Looks like I'm off to buy biological washing powder and some white vinegar. If that doesn't work I think it's a lost cause.


If the carpets are dark coloured, I would recommend trying Formula H. It's sold in [email protected] and is great for both disinfecting and stain/odour remover, but it is a funny blue colour so I'd give it a pass if you have white/cream carpets, especially since it needs proper soaking. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The enzymes in bio washing powder digest the proteins in stains, so if the stain has protein in it, which sick will, then it should work. :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If it doesn't, it is a crap washing powder!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I bought some bological washing powder, used the shake-and vac technique last night, expecting to have to give it a good scrub this morning, but it seems to have worked :2thumb: I'm really suprised to be honest, I'm glad I only borrowed the carpet cleaner and didn't waste money hiring it. Though it did get the stains off nicely, but that smell... well it wasn't touchng it, now it's gone!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I use Virkon kills everything including parvo, swine flu, avian flu, and many more


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now the darn dogs gone and peed on it :devil:

Does Virkon get rid of smell though?  I have normal surface cleaner that kills that sorta stuff but it's not good with the smells, or the stains really...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

em_40 said:


> Now the darn dogs gone and peed on it :devil:
> 
> Does Virkon get rid of smell though?  I have normal surface cleaner that kills that sorta stuff but it's not good with the smells, or the stains really...


 

This is the reason I only have tiled and other hard floors downstairs:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly that doesn't work for me. I put a wooden parquet floor down in my hall and varnished it with 2 layers of yacht varnish and cats' pee can dissolve yacht varnish!

And of course smells linger longer in wood than in fabric! :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Sadly that doesn't work for me. I put a wooden parquet floor down in my hall and varnished it with 2 layers of yacht varnish and cats' pee can dissolve yacht varnish!
> 
> And of course smells linger longer in wood than in fabric! :bash:


 
We have tiles and vinyl flooring (it look very wood like) and any rugs we have are machine washable. The cats ruined the wooden flooring in the last house so we didnt bother wiith it here


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> We have tiles and vinyl flooring (it look very wood like) and any rugs we have are machine washable. The cats ruined the wooden flooring in the last house so we didnt bother wiith it here


Yup - makes perfect sense. We have lino in the kitchen which is great, but they never spray there! :bash:

Damage limitation is the name of the game in our house and we eventually invested in a great Vax carpet shampoo to keep on top of it!! :roll:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

We are in a flat and so everything is on the same level... It's the kids bedroom he keeps getting into, the door is meant to be shut but it isn't always because Oscar is in and out playing etc.


----------

